# pregnant, and deals with baby pigeons



## sweedu (Apr 11, 2008)

hello every body, 

some of u might remember me as the one who found the pigeon that had her wings cut off.
as i told u she had her wings back, and flew away.

well, now i am pregnant, and a friend of mine bought some pigeons, and we think they are a couple cos they laid eggs, and they hatched, now she and i feed one baby, cos the other is really small, so we took the big one, and left the tiny one for the parents to feed.

both are doing well now, but i am worried about my own baby, and my own health, as i was told by another friend not to touch the pigeons, who are really tame and friendly, and not even to be at my friends house so i wont breath pigeon smell.

i am now concerned, and i would really appreciate your help.

please reply as soon as you can, thank you so very much.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Pigeons don't carry any more diseases then any other type of birds, and most of them aren't even contagious.

You don't have to worry about that, just use the same type of hygiene you use when picking up and holding any type of animal or bird. Wash your hands before and after you hold them.

In regards to staying in an enclosed room with your baby and birds, I would not recommend it because of the powder they shed. It can cause lung breathing issues/allergies in some people, and especially for little ones-who are more vulnerable and their lungs are smaller.

However, in an enclosure or aviary where their is access to fresh air, that kind of exposure is okay.


----------



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

just follow basic hygeine routine,use gloves if preffered,use anti bac hand soap after handling birds,pigeons are not the disease ridden birds people think they are,just make sure fresh air circulates in loft too,,btw what happened to pigeon with wings cut off?i have not heard that story,congats on the baby too!


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

*Sweedu* all I can say is CONGRATULATIONS...I will suggest to you not to get closer to the odor of the poops if you're allergic to it...The best thing to do is consult your physician about your health concerning pigeons and being pregnant...Can't say much because it's a guy thing ...The mother knows best, when it comes to pregnancy...The man or husband only share the load when the baby comes out ......The females here can tell you more than I can...


----------



## sweedu (Apr 11, 2008)

you guys are great, all of you, thank you for ur sweet words on the pregnancy, and i will follow ur advice, i do wash my hands with hot water and soap, i also handle them in an open area.

the thing is, as u know they are so cute, and i just can not stay away from them.

i will also ask my doctor about that.

as for the other pigeon, then last year i found a pigeon who had her wings cut off, just te feathers, not the whole thing, so i took her in, and i kept her in the balcony, and gave her food, and water, until she grew her wings back, she also manage to attract a male while she was in my balcony, but they did not nest in it.

ok, i will keep u posted on the 2 babies.
thanks again.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Congratulations on your pregnancy! How exciting. Aside from washing your hands well, you can always wear a painter's mask (the little white cottony ones) when around the birds for extra safety if you desire. There is a lot of dander and such coming off their wings, at least if you have more than a few. That will aid in keeping your lungs nice and clear. Otherwise, I would think it's even good for you to hold them as it's calming and makes you feel good.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

That is just a lovely thing to say and a great idea.......


----------



## sweedu (Apr 11, 2008)

hello every body again, 
remember the babies? i saw a lil black insect on one babys legg, do u know what it might be? it was so lil and tiny that i only saw it because it moved up wards,other wise i would not have seen it.
should we worry about this insect? is it harmful to us humans?

also why the parents are feeding the 1st baby, and ignoring the other one? the 2nd one is really small, and did not grow much, and didnot grow feathers like the 1st one, although they are one day apart.

we are worried, thank you very much.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm sorry your post wasn't answered sooner.

You should be able to find a spray for pet birds at the pet store to spay the pigeons. Follow the instructions carefully and take care not to get the spray in the bird's eyes. I spray a cloth and then wipe the face with the cloth to avoid getting the spray into the eyes.

As for the smaller of the two babies may have canker. Could you hand feed that one so that it gets enough food.When you go to the pet store for the bug spray, check to see if they have a medicine for fish with the active ingredient, Metronidazole. It should be just that with no other active ingredients. If they do, buy that too. 
Also, it would be great if you can post a picture of the 2 babies together.


----------



## sweedu (Apr 11, 2008)

thank you for your help, but what is canker?

i will try to put a photo of them, although i dont know how to post pix here.

i will also tell my friend about those meds u mentioned, thank you.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Canker is something that pigeons carry in their system and those of us that keep pigeons treat them a couple of time a year to keep it in balance.


----------



## sweedu (Apr 11, 2008)

so is canker bad for me? my friend and my baby?
how can i put pix of them?


----------



## sweedu (Apr 11, 2008)

i hope this works:


----------



## sweedu (Apr 11, 2008)

hey, where did the link go?
i just put it there!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## sweedu (Apr 11, 2008)

i'll try something else:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/ 

i hope this works


----------



## sweedu (Apr 11, 2008)

hello every body, 
i have posted a link of a picture of the 2 babies, and i am waiting for feedback.
will you please take a look at it.

also i took the 2 babies out and put them next to the parents, and i noticed that they fed the older and still ignored the younger one, they even moved away from him, when he tried to go near them.

that really broke my heart, the lil fella, needs warmth and food, and they deny him all that, why is it?

thank you.


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi sweedu,

It's a tough part of the natural world for us humans to accept but there may well be something wrong with the 2nd baby that you can't see but that the parents know. If this is the case, the parents will give the food and nurturing to the healthy baby to ensure it's survival. You could get some Kaytee baby bird formula from the pet store and hand feed it ... but you need to accept that it may not make it regardless of what support you provide to it. Nature can seem harsh sometimes....


----------



## sweedu (Apr 11, 2008)

i am feeding him, he eats well, i will keep feeding him, hoping he will make it, i dont think i can just give up right? as long as he is eating, i will keep doing it.

thank you for ur help.


----------



## sweedu (Apr 11, 2008)

good news every body, 

the mom and dad are actually feeding the lil one now.
i think the nest was to samll for all of them and it was tight for them to feed the 2 babies, as now the older one can move out, and walks around the balcony, so they just ignore him now and head to feed the lil one, also he can now eat a lil bit on his own, so they just feed him less now.

and the lil one is enjoying it, he is even not that hungry when we try to feed him.

i am happy fro him, is this a great development?


----------



## sweedu (Apr 11, 2008)

well, they are not feeding him any more, i really dont know what to do?

i fear he will not survive.

we'll feed him something now.


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

Sweedu..........Your babies should be almost 3 weeks old at this point and should start eating seed on their own. Put seed in a small dish in front of them and put your finger in it and move the seed around. The babies will slowly get the idea and start pecking and eating. Also they should be drinking on their own as well. At this age the parents should be teaching them how to start eating on their own, but they would also still be giving them supplemental feedings as well. Continue to give the the Kaytee Exact. At this age 20CC one time in the morning and again at night should be sufficient as long as they are eating some seed on their own during the day. Both babies should continue to thrive on this and by the time they are 30 days old they should be completely eating on their own and will probably refuse your hand feedings.

You are doing a great job with these babies........relax at bit........don't worry about them so much........enjoy them.........they will be fine.


----------



## sweedu (Apr 11, 2008)

well iwerden, 
the problem is that one of them is growing and the other is not.

one is 3 weeks old, eats on his own, and flap it's wings, and can jump on and off steps.

the other one is still 2 weeks old in size, and can hardly eat on his own, he does, but not enough i guess.

i am worried about the lil one, not the big one, he is doing beautifully.

thank u for ur kind words, i will do as u suggested.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

sweedu said:


> well iwerden,
> the problem is that one of them is growing and the other is not.
> 
> one is 3 weeks old, eats on his own, and flap it's wings, and can jump on and off steps.
> ...


When one baby thrives and the other doesn't it can be a symptom of paratyphoid, the parents won't necessarily show any symptoms either, they can be carriers and still be contagious to their kids.

You should get the baby to a good avian vet for diagnosis. He could need antibiotics like Baytril. I would not wait.


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

Can't help ya on the baby pijie issue but looks like you are getting good help from the other members and looks like you are doing a great job caring for the babies. Concerning you and your pregnancy (Congradulations!), yes, talk to your doctor and you may want to think of wearing a smock and gardening gloves when handling the birds. I wear gardening gloves when cleaning up around my birds (and dogs) and then periodically thro them in the wash.


----------



## sweedu (Apr 11, 2008)

thank you ll, i will do my best for this lil one.
i also pray for him.


----------



## sweedu (Apr 11, 2008)

*this is a bit urgent, please help.*

the lil one is flying, eating on his own, and is a happy pigeon, i am happy for him too, he does not need any body now.

my friend, and i have one problem though, the nest is producing some small insects that are invading my friends house through the balcony door, and she and her family are suffering from it.

so we are trying to clean the area, but we need advice on how to do it best, will u please help us.

thank you.


----------

